# Is this what this industry has come too????



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

so in my never ending search for "the good ones" to work with I came across this gem.......... needless to say i canceled app and had a damn good laugh. seems to me that they have positioned themselves to dip into your $$$ pretty much anytime they want ......... chance is they probably wont even pay at all.... AND they expected all this before providing a price sheet hahahaha


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

What a joke! And yet, I'm sure they still get suckers to agree. . .
I'm sure I've seen that before but can't remember - Who is that from?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

D.R.S. said:


> so in my never ending search for "the good ones" to work with I came across this gem.......... needless to say i canceled app and had a damn good laugh. seems to me that they have positioned themselves to dip into your $$$ pretty much anytime they want ......... chance is they probably wont even pay at all.... AND they expected all this before providing a price sheet hahahaha


Hey who is CPR? ?
Any chance you have a copy of contract??? Contact info???


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

propprespro said:


> what a joke! And yet, i'm sure they still get suckers to agree. . .
> I'm sure i've seen that before but can't remember - who is that from?


 cpr.......


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

Cleanupman said:


> Hey who is CPR? ?
> Any chance you have a copy of contract??? Contact info??? here is the link to there online app CPR - Complete Property and Restoration


----------



## Pres_know_it_all (Jul 8, 2018)

D.R.S. said:


> so in my never ending search for "the good ones" to work with I came across this gem.......... needless to say i canceled app and had a damn good laugh. seems to me that they have positioned themselves to dip into your $$$ pretty much anytime they want ......... chance is they probably wont even pay at all.... AND they expected all this before providing a price sheet hahahaha


 I've seen them before. Tread lightly


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> I've seen them before. Tread lightly


hahahaha NOPE!!!! there will be no tredding. these guys are a joke. thanks for confirming though


----------



## mcpepper (Oct 27, 2015)

Got a great chuckle out of that! Sounds like a "contract" written by a tweenager...

"less than 30 pix for grass" lmao!

Also made think to give a slight warning...I don't ever do direct deposit with anyone I work for as a subcontractor. You know that most if not all of the forms you sign for DD allow a 2 way street of access to your account right? They have your permission to deposit or withdraw money "in the event of an error." As unscrupulous as the players in the industry have become, I could see it happening for backcharges and such too. Someone with more experience in this area might be able to confirm or correct me, but I never do direct deposit for this reason.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mcpepper said:


> . . .You know that most if not all of the forms you sign for DD allow a 2 way street of access to your account right? They have your permission to deposit or withdraw money "in the event of an error.". . .


Maybe your bank is different, or maybe you and I are signing different forms, but according to my bank there is _no way_ anyone that performs a direct deposit into my account can also debit my account. Had a national company accidentally deposit an extra $16,000ish a few years ago - I notified them of the mistake and they begged me to return it - It ended up being a bit of a PITA for my bank to make happen, but they eventually got it back.


----------



## mcpepper (Oct 27, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Maybe your bank is different, or maybe you and I are signing different forms, but according to my bank there is _no way_ anyone that performs a direct deposit into my account can also debit my account. Had a national company accidentally deposit an extra $16,000ish a few years ago - I notified them of the mistake and they begged me to return it - It ended up being a bit of a PITA for my bank to make happen, but they eventually got it back.


I looked back through some of vendor packages people have sent out but couldn't find any of them. I know I read in a couple of them because it prompted me to call my bank about it. I also had to run payroll for a while back in the day, and the company that handled it for me had that in their clause to "debit and/or credit". This is also true for my wife's direct deposit with her company. May just be my norm, but something I thought to share to watch out for.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> Maybe your bank is different, or maybe you and I are signing different forms, but according to my bank there is _no way_ anyone that performs a direct deposit into my account can also debit my account. Had a national company accidentally deposit an extra $16,000ish a few years ago - I notified them of the mistake and they begged me to return it - It ended up being a bit of a PITA for my bank to make happen, but they eventually got it back.



Oh, it's possible. IN fact, one company had a line as: "which will be referred to in this document as 'our account'"


They tried.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> Oh, it's possible. IN fact, one company had a line as: "which will be referred to in this document as 'our account'"
> 
> 
> They tried.


 Like I suspected, there are different forms out there. My banker let me know that what I've signed does not make it possible in any way for the direct depositor to also make withdrawals. 

Always know what you're agreeing to before you sign. . .


----------

